

Spotify coming to the U.S. soon. For real this time? - druswick
http://www.spotify.com/int/coming-to-the-us/

======
terinjokes
I must wonder if it will have the same great success as they did in Europe in
the US. After all, the US market is fairly saturated already. Is it really
different from the likes of Mog, Rdio, Rhapsody or Grooveshark?

From articles I've read, it seems that tech writers call it the "Holy Grail",
then describe features that the others already have. Was it just the allure of
using something that isn't available stateside? I don't even think it competes
on the price point, probably being the same price as everyone else.

Or am I a blind man, missing something that everyone else sees?

[EDIT: I put in an invite request, just like most of you. If it does turn out
to be pretty good, I want to see it myself.]

Disclaimer: I formally worked with Grooveshark.

------
michael_dorfman
Discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2734612>

------
smcguinness
Wonder how Pandora feels about this?

